
Can the world’s first AI ski instructor beat the real thing? - fmihaila
https://www.ft.com/content/049f15ce-d798-11e8-a854-33d6f82e62f8
======
elocinstr8t
Uh oh, this is not good. AI is starting to take our jobs and we don't even
realize it yet. Even if the AI is a much better ski instructor than a human
instructor, I think it's still important to have an actual human right there
to guide a newbie and show him how it's properly done.

